
Rock the Block - acsillag
https://www.frontporchrepublic.com/2019/02/rock-the-block/
======
DougN7
Having only participated in a single cul-de-sac party, I can’t imagine why
anyone would be against these. This sounds exactly like something that should
be encouraged to create community in our increasingly insular lives.

